# Setting up business



## jason359 (Jun 17, 2010)

Looking to set up a consultancy business in UAE/Dubai. Can anyone recommend a firm to assist/advise with setting up in a free zone. Also if anyone has recommendations/opinions on preferred freezone or virtual zone, would love to hear from you.
Thanks.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Integris Law Group 

[email protected] / [email protected]

COMPLETE BUSINESS AND RESIDENCE PACKAGE (from AED 55,000)


•	Free Zone LLC + UAE Residence Visa + Work Permit + Bank Account + Virtual Office Facilities.
•	No share capital required
•	This package is ideal for those wishing to live in Dubai and operate their own business 
•	Tax-free business environment


----------

